# Deers at hospital



## tomaschavezchamp (Sep 9, 2016)

Dogs woke me up i went to check it out there was a big heard of deers at the hospital parking lot across the way. Pretty amazed by some of the bucks i seen. 

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Quite a few hospitals around. Which one are you referring to??? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## tomaschavezchamp (Sep 9, 2016)

The one in lake jackson im not sure what they call it now. I think the name has changed. Anyhow there had to have been twenty deer. 

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Interesting THX(never would thunk)


----------

